
Interesting On-Boarding Hypotheses from Patreon - fagnerbrack
https://brianbalfour.com/essays/patreononboarding-growth
======
thegoleffect
correct link is [https://brianbalfour.com/essays/patreon-onboarding-
growth](https://brianbalfour.com/essays/patreon-onboarding-growth)

~~~
fagnerbrack
_Facepalm_ what a miserable failure. Reposted:
[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=19728461](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=19728461)

------
randomacct3847
Anyone else find the Patreon experience very slow and janky? The entire
experience feels like a bootcamp final project and not a company with top
engineering talent 5+ years in the making.

------
aszantu
it's a horrible plattform to upload content to. Maybe I haven'T found it yet,
but deviantart has an ftp upload interface

